# Sabsosa 2006 - Results



## doglet (10/9/06)

Hi all

SABSOSA 2006 results are in.

Check out the SABSOSA webpage for the list of results.

Cheers
doglet


----------



## Aaron (11/9/06)

Thanks Doglet. Congratulation to you for "Best Brewer SA" and everyone else in the show too.


----------



## wee stu (11/9/06)

Aaron said:


> Thanks Doglet. Congratulation to you for "Best Brewer SA" and everyone else in the show too.



I'll echo that.

And, well done to you too Aaron - 3 first places is no mean achievement :super:


----------



## Ross (11/9/06)

Congrats to everyone - especially the minimash king from WA - Ashley Hazell - looks like there's going to be some top brews coming out your new brewery set-up :super: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## arsenewenger (11/9/06)

Well done to everyone who entered good results all round


AW :beer:


----------



## doglet (11/9/06)

Thanks Aaron - your three first places were a highlight of the show and the amount of info you wrote when judging will be a great source of info for brewers to get even better next year.

To the WA brewers - thanks for all of your entries. Each year the quality remains the same....damn GOOD! It would be great if a WA committee could be formed to start up their own state competition. The must be more brewers in WA making fantastic beer but don't have the time or are worried about quality when sending them over to SA. I can safely say based on the results that if they are sent early enough then they have a chance to settle. In the meantime SABSOSA is more than happy to accept entries from WA to qualify for the national AABC.

Don't forget the presentation at the Holdfast Brew Pub this Sunday (17th Sept) at 11am. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Kai (11/9/06)

Very well done to the victorious brewers. It was certainly a pleasure judging the british ale category this year, some lovely beers included.

I can't help but note the quality of the competition overall, too. There are few placegetters scoring below 40.


----------



## sinkas (11/9/06)

Hi all,
Just wondering are Western Australian brewers only permitted to enter the ANAWBS if they placed in this SABSOSA competition?


----------



## Aaron (11/9/06)

sinkas said:


> Hi all,
> Just wondering are Western Australian brewers only permitted to enter the ANAWBS if they placed in this SABSOSA competition?


ANAWBS and SABSOSA/AABC are completely different competitions. Anyone can enter ANAWBS. To enter AABC you must qualify by placing 1st, 2nd or 3rd in your state competition. WA does not have a seperate state comp at this time so qualify through SABSOSA.

So to sepcifically answer your question no you do not have to have placed at SABSOSA to enter ANAWBS.


----------



## Darren (11/9/06)

Hi Doglet,

Thanks to you guys for organising this well run competition and for the speedy posting of results.

Congrats to all who entered.

cheers

Darren


----------



## doglet (11/9/06)

Thanks Darren - Mike, Trevor, Peter, Ian, Alex and myself spend the year organising the competition. Close to competition day it can get hectic confirming judges, helpers and other last minute things.....just ask Mike!

For those that attended yesterday can you please send me a PM (don't reply in this thread) with some thoughts on what we can do to continually improve the competition.


----------



## Ash in Perth (11/9/06)

Wow. i like my beers but i didnt think they were that good!

I actually scored the highest of every one 

If only i had any of them left to send them to the comp i qualified for.

Ash


----------



## Jazman (11/9/06)

Well done to all the winners there was a lot of good beers presented and a very high standard of the ones thta i had tried


----------



## Guest Lurker (11/9/06)

Ash in Perth said:


> Wow. i like my beers but i didnt think they were that good!
> 
> I actually scored the highest of every one
> 
> ...



Well done Ash, on continuing the tradition of WA entrants teaching these South Aussies a thing or two. I am pretty sure you are allowed to rebrew the same beer to enter in the nationals if you want to.


----------



## Goat (11/9/06)

Great work Ash !


----------



## pint of lager (11/9/06)

Double check on the rules Ash. Unless it has changed, you have qualified to enter one beer in the same category you were successful in at State level.


----------



## doglet (11/9/06)

Ash - Brew your hardest to get beers of the same category into the AABC. Next time make sure you keep a spare bottle as you deserve the chance to get your beers onto the national stage.

BTW all - The Low Alcohol category results have been resorted as a glitch got through late last night when I was publishing them. Sorry to those affected by the reshuffle.


----------



## GMK (11/9/06)

Yes - well done to Doglet to Aaron on their top 2 finishes ...

And to all those who entered...

:super:


----------



## Ash in Perth (11/9/06)

thanks guys!

ill have to check out what the deal is with the national comp. Any idea when it is?

Congrats to every one else.

It would have been nice to see more WA entries in the comp though.

Ash


----------



## Darren (11/9/06)

Hey Ash,

You have done really well. That Robust porter was a beauty! I am glad to see it up near best of show.

Is it really true that 2 years in a row, a Western Australian brewer, with the first name of Ash/Asher, has cleaned up at the SA show?

cheers

Darren


----------



## Mr Bond (11/9/06)

I've got a leave pass to go to the presentation on sunday to drop off entry for nats and pick up certificate or whatever.Who else is going to attend?


----------



## Ash in Perth (11/9/06)

Yeh, Asher cleaned out last year i think and did pretty well this year too.

it is a bit odd.


----------



## Aaron (11/9/06)

Brauluver said:


> I've got a leave pass to go to the presentation on sunday to drop off entry for nats and pick up certificate or whatever.Who else is going to attend?


I know I will be there.


----------



## big d (11/9/06)

Congratulations guys.Also congrats to the W.A brewcrew.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## doglet (11/9/06)

Darren said:


> Is it really true that 2 years in a row, a Western Australian brewer, with the first name of Ash/Asher, has cleaned up at the SA show?



Yep - time they got their own competition  Just gags!!

The Robust Porter was great!


----------



## Mr Bond (11/9/06)

I think it is great that our(SA) comp is open to WA brewers and allows them vital feed back and chance at qualifying nationally.

It does strike me as odd though that a State with such a strong and industry leading craftbrew fraternity doesn't have a state based comp for grass roots brewers.Sponsorship and organisational/judging capabilities would surely be in strong supply over there.


----------



## Ash in Perth (11/9/06)

we have the skill sbut not the numbers. i dont think there are too many passionate homebrewers in perth. they must all brew professionally.

Looks like i may have a chance at the mash paddle


----------



## Ash in Perth (11/9/06)

My american brown (or Amber) that placed 3rd and the average placing aussie ale are up in the recipes section. they have been converted from their ~15L batch sizes to 23 for you all. 

Ill post a couple others up, but maybe not the robust porter or american pale


----------



## Weizguy (11/9/06)

pint of lager said:


> Double check on the rules Ash. Unless it has changed, you have qualified to enter one beer in the same category you were successful in at State level.


Ash,

Brew another beer, if time permits. I had to do this last year, as I ran out of my Weizen. The second one was a bit green for the comp and got a 6th in the Nats. Not too bad for it's age, tho.

Here a link to a reply to a similar question from last year. Not 100% authoritative, but I waouldn't want to argue with Warren. :lol: 

Seth out


----------



## doglet (14/9/06)

Presentation Day reminder....

Where: Holdfast Brew Pub
When: Sunday 17th September at 11am

Bring along your beers if you qualified for the AABC. You should have received an email this morning from Alex with the details.

Hope to see lots of you there.

Cheers
Tim


----------



## Mr Bond (14/9/06)

I'll be there!
I'm the scruffy bloke in a "Beer Advocate Tee" so come and say G'day


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (3/10/06)

So how do we know where and when to send entries too for the AABC?


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (4/10/06)

I have just recieved details from SABSOSA regarding entries to AABC.

send entries to
Grain & Grape, 99 Rosamond RD., Maidstone, Victoria 3012
before end October
$10 per entry
label bottle with all relevant information.

more details here http://www.vicbrew.org/]Vicbrew[/url]

Its all a bit cloak and dagger is'nt it.


----------



## Ash in Perth (4/10/06)

I dont think im going to bother with this one. SABSOSA and ANAWBS is enough


----------



## doglet (5/10/06)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> I have just recieved details from SABSOSA regarding entries to AABC.
> 
> send entries to
> Grain & Grape, 99 Rosamond RD., Maidstone, Victoria 3012
> ...



Hi Vlad

Not sure where your location is besides 'local' but if you are in SA then entries can be dropped off to the SABSOSA convenor, Trevor, or you can PM me to arrange drop off to me. We are packing and sending all of the SA entries off in the next week or so.

I have been away from my home email for the last couple of days, due to moving house, but I assume the WA qualifiers received this email so they could send their entries direct. The main issue is that the AABC is not an allcomers competition as it is only for those who qualified via the affiliated state competitions. The last thing the organisers want is to be swamped with entries that aren't qualifiers. Not cloak and dagger stuff at all.

Ash - you should definately put an entry in if you have any left.

Cheers
Tim Harriss (SABSOSA Secretary)

Edit: *WA brewers* - I have received a PM from Guest Lurker with a couple of questions regarding the AABC for WA qualifiers. I will be following them up tonight and I'll make sure I get back to you all in the next day or so. Sorry for any confusion caused.


----------

